# WAR Download



## Ysera92 (5. September 2008)

Hi kurze Frage wo kann ich den Beta-Clienten gleich komplett downloaden also gleich die 12 GB und nicht erst über den downloader von war-europe?


----------



## Anywen (5. September 2008)

das is der komplette über den downloader,

Basierend auf eurem Feedback haben wir den Downloader für den Betaclient von WAR verbessert. Wenn ihr den Client jetzt herunterladet, seid ihr in der Lage die Upload- und Download-Geschwindigkeit entsprechend eurer Internetverbindung einzustellen. Das wird das Herunterladen des Clients für viele von euch noch einmal beschleunigen. Wenn ihr den Client also noch nicht habt, könnt ihr ihn hier herunterladen. Wenn ihr den Client in den letzten Tagen schon gesaugt habt, braucht ihr ihn natürlich nicht noch einmal.

Viele von euch haben sich auch gefragt, was man mit dem Open Beta Key genau anfangen kann. Wir werden vor dem Serverstart am Sonntag die Registrierungsseite öffnen, damit ihr die Vorbereitungen für die Open Beta beenden könnt. Wir werden euch selbstverständlich informieren, sobald diese Seite verfügbar ist.


quelle: Hier



CLOSEN


----------



## Ysera92 (5. September 2008)

ja danke ich weiß dass das der komplette ist ich will ihn aber nicht über den downloader laden sondern von woanders da es bei mir nicht funktioniert


----------



## Anywen (5. September 2008)

es gibt auf www.war-europe.com auch nen link zum torent file des client


----------



## linlux (5. September 2008)

Versuche es mal hier:
WAR Europe Client


----------



## Derigon (5. September 2008)

oder fairplay.net...

wobei ich keine aussage über die DL-speed geben kann


----------



## glockenturm11 (6. September 2008)

Hier sind auch noch zwei Direktdownload-Mirrors


http://betamirror.warhammermovies.com/

oder

http://stormed.de/dl/wareuopenbeta/


----------



## Onuris-azshara (6. September 2008)

Hu, mir war langweilig so hab ich auch mal nen betamirror gemacht. Liegt auf 100 mbit de server. Vielleicht helf ich ja den ein oder anderen damit.

http://diablo3.li/


Ps: die domain is für was anderes gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MF2888 (6. September 2008)

Onuris-azshara schrieb:


> Hu, mir war langweilig so hab ich auch mal nen betamirror gemacht. Liegt auf 100 mbit de server. Vielleicht helf ich ja den ein oder anderen damit.
> 
> http://diablo3.li/
> 
> ...



keylogger?


----------



## Onuris-azshara (6. September 2008)

wie meinst du keylogger? ich hab die files einfach per wget rüber gehaun

würd mich über speed rückmeldungen freuen


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

wow ich lade das ding mit 1 MB p/s oO
nice


----------



## MF2888 (6. September 2008)

ok keyloger, vote for close solang keiner das gegenteil beweist


----------



## HippieO (6. September 2008)

hä? MF2888 ich versteh dich nicht xD


----------



## Qwalle (6. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> oder fairplay.net...
> 
> wobei ich keine aussage über die DL-speed geben kann




ca.3-4 stunden. ich bin jetzt 3 stunden dabei und hab noch ne knappe stunde an dl zu machen, aber denke, dass sich das noch auf eine halbe stunde runterfahren wird.

es hängt von den server ab, die man auswählt... momentan sind so ziemlich alle dicht, aber man kann es überstehen ^^

so far von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szputnyik (6. September 2008)

MF2888 schrieb:


> keylogger?



Da versucht mal einmal wer nett zu sein und den Leuten zu helfen die hier über Downloadprobleme kreischen und selbst die werden geflamed. Verdrehte Welt o.O


----------



## Onuris-azshara (6. September 2008)

HippieO schrieb:


> hä? MF2888 ich versteh dich nicht xD



der MF2888 hat 
- a - zu viel gesoffen 
oder is 
- b - ein kiddy 

ich hab sowas wie nen keylogger net nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dachte ich tu nen gefallen 

solche leute wie der mf2888 sollten sich lieber mal an die eigene nase fassen


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Onuris-azshara schrieb:


> wie meinst du keylogger? ich hab die files einfach per wget rüber gehaun
> 
> würd mich über speed rückmeldungen freuen



Super Arbeit Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

und damit nicht nur ein server am rödeln ist hier gleich noch der zweite...anbindung 1gbit (netto ~94MB/sec)


http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1b.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1c.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2a.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2b.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2c.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe


http://munin.ownern.de/de/ownern.de-if_eth0.html hier könnt ihr guggen ob genug dampf auffer leitung übrig is für euch...


p.s. auch hier die URL mal für was gedacht gewesen...naja...tote projekte ^^


----------



## linlux (6. September 2008)

Hier noch ein anderer Miro 

http://diablo3.li/

Mit top Downloaderate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...st&p=900264 << da server2


----------



## Grifinn (6. September 2008)

Onuris-azshara schrieb:


> Hu, mir war langweilig so hab ich auch mal nen betamirror gemacht. Liegt auf 100 mbit de server. Vielleicht helf ich ja den ein oder anderen damit.
> 
> http://diablo3.li/
> 
> ...



vielen dank für den super mirror. lade mit 350kb/s bei einer 3000er leitung (leider geht nicht mehr bei uns) 

grüße


----------



## Prometx (6. September 2008)

ihr könntet aber auch torrent probieren,gibts ja auch eine offizielle torrent file.
ich habs über torrent geladen mit 900 - 1000 kb/s was bei meiner verbindung ein rekord war xD


----------



## Exoceb (6. September 2008)

Prometx schrieb:


> ihr könntet aber auch torrent probieren,gibts ja auch eine offizielle torrent file.
> ich habs über torrent geladen mit 900 - 1000 kb/s was bei meiner verbindung ein rekord war xD



Der Torrent ist zeitweise leider extrem langsam da sich wohl mal wieder einige mit Fake.Upload da rein gehängt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten aber eine sehr gute alternative 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (6. September 2008)

Brauch den Client zwar nicht mehr (Schon am Erstabend der Veröffentlichung runtergesaugt =)  ) Aber trotzdem lass ich an dieser Stelle mal ein riesendickes *DANKESCHÖN!* an Leute liegen, die sich die Mühe machen, Downloadmirrors zu erstellen...das nenn ich mal der Community helfen!

MF2888: Ohne Ahnung blödsinn labern ist leicht, hm?


----------



## orton14 (6. September 2008)

Auch wenn die frage blöd klingen mag, sry aber kenn mich in dem Gebiet net aus:

hab nun die 7 dateien mit den .bin-Endungen... aber was mach ich mit denen? Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Bodog (6. September 2008)

Hallo,
Frage.....
Ich lade es von dem orginalen War European Beta Client und der meint immer Keine Verbindung zum Server...
Hab ne 3000er leitung und Inet geht alles woran liegt das ?

Mfg Bodog

Edit: Hab mir den Ordner angesehen dort steht 8,46 GB obwohl der client sagt 16% ???


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage.....
> Ich lade es von dem orginalen War European Beta Client und der meint immer Keine Verbindung zum Server...
> Hab ne 3000er leitung und Inet geht alles woran liegt das ?
> ...


Firewall oder Router überprüfen, oder du hast eine überlastete Leitung erwischt, download beenden, daten speichern und nochmal neu starten, dann dürftest du vll eine freihe leitung bekommen

Und der Ordner reserviert sich von anfang an einen 8 GB Speicher auf der Festplatte, damit er alle Daten auch auf die Festplatte bekommt un nicht bei 80% die Meldung kommt "Kein freier Speicher auf C:"


----------



## spyhole (6. September 2008)

orton14 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die frage blöd klingen mag, sry aber kenn mich in dem Gebiet net aus:
> 
> hab nun die 7 dateien mit den .bin-Endungen... aber was mach ich mit denen? Bitte um Hilfe



Sollte eigentlich Eine .exe bei sein.  Die musst du starten.




Bodog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Frage.....
> Ich lade es von dem orginalen War European Beta Client und der meint immer Keine Verbindung zum Server...
> Hab ne 3000er leitung und Inet geht alles woran liegt das ?
> ...




Ein Ähnliches Problehm habe ich auch. Nur das er bei mir noch läd. Falls er das bei dir auch tun sollte wird es wohl eine Firewall Einstellung sein.  Dann musst du denn Port 6969 Freigeben! Damit sollte das wieder gehen.

Edit: Wenn ihr denn War Downloader nutzen wollt und ihr nicht genug Platz auf C: habt einfach denn Downloader dahin verschieben wo ihr dan denn Platz habt.

Mfg. spyhole


----------



## Bodog (6. September 2008)

Ja danke habe es mit dem Neustarten versucht und es geht wieder...
Vielen dank 
Mfg Bodog


----------



## MF2888 (6. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Brauch den Client zwar nicht mehr (Schon am Erstabend der Veröffentlichung runtergesaugt =)  ) Aber trotzdem lass ich an dieser Stelle mal ein riesendickes *DANKESCHÖN!* an Leute liegen, die sich die Mühe machen, Downloadmirrors zu erstellen...das nenn ich mal der Community helfen!
> 
> MF2888: Ohne Ahnung blödsinn labern ist leicht, hm?




Da isn Fragezeichen dahinter, ein Fragezeichen bedeutet das das eine Frage ist. Klickt nunmal nicht jeder blind auf irgentwelche Links in irgentwelchen Foren.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> und damit nicht nur ein server am rödeln ist hier gleich noch der zweite...anbindung 1gbit (netto ~94MB/sec)
> 
> 
> http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
> ...



Danke dir dafür vielmals, ich glaub ich wär tot ohne das, ging super schnell!
Danke nochmal, ich bin so happy^^


----------



## Bongoboy (6. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Danke dir dafür vielmals, ich glaub ich wär tot ohne das, ging super schnell!
> Danke nochmal, ich bin so happy^^



gern geschehen.


----------



## Ysera92 (6. September 2008)

danke für die vielen links. mein problem mit dem war downloader ist, dass er nach ca 10 min den download anhält und sagt "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüft Eure Netzwerkeinstellungen". weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## glockenturm11 (6. September 2008)

Ysera92 schrieb:


> danke für die vielen links. mein problem mit dem war downloader ist, dass er nach ca 10 min den download anhält und sagt "Verbindungsproblem. Bitte überprüft Eure Netzwerkeinstellungen". weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?



Der Downloader ist ein Bittorrent client. Dieser benötigt freigeschaltete Ports im Router, um Verbindungen herzustellen.
Entweder hast du diese Ports nicht im Router freigeschaltet, oder sie werden von der Firewall und/oder Antivirenprogramme geblockt.
Also Freigabe erteilen!!


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> und damit nicht nur ein server am rödeln ist hier gleich noch der zweite...anbindung 1gbit (netto ~94MB/sec)
> 
> 
> http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
> ...



wieso geht alles bis auf die exe`? oda brauchich die garnet (warum auch immer du sie dann gepostet hast)


----------



## brenner100 (7. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## linlux (7. September 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> wieso geht alles bis auf die exe`? oda brauchich die garnet (warum auch immer du sie dann gepostet hast)



doch die brauchst du, versuche es mal bei diesem 
http://diablo3.li/

oder Torrent und lade da die exe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

*link getestet - funktioniert einwandfrei*
kanns noch wer prüfen kurz pls?


----------



## Grifinn (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> *link getestet - funktioniert einwandfrei*
> kanns noch wer prüfen kurz pls?



jep geht ohne probs


----------



## Seelenquelll (7. September 2008)

Ich habe dasproblem das der Downloader von War-europe.com bei mir immer abstürst wenn ich ihn starte.

Es erscheint noch das hintergrungbild ohne Buttons und dann nix mehr.


----------



## LoserOwner (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> *link getestet - funktioniert einwandfrei*
> kanns noch wer prüfen kurz pls?



Nee nichts geht...

Kack Flashseite, GOA lernt es einfach nie...


----------



## Krypton2801 (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> und damit nicht nur ein server am rödeln ist hier gleich noch der zweite...anbindung 1gbit (netto ~94MB/sec)
> 
> 
> http://static.ownern.de/war/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
> ...



was ist den mit den servern los.. erst schlechte connection und nu gehen die links nicht mehr...

hat jemand eine antwort?? ^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (7. September 2008)

http://web48.server161.star-server.info/warhammer/

oder

http://betamirror.warhammermovies.com/


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Krypton2801 schrieb:


> was ist den mit den servern los.. erst schlechte connection und nu gehen die links nicht mehr...
> 
> hat jemand eine antwort?? ^^



schweigt - sterblicher.

da der link quer durch die pampa getragen wurde habe ich das ganze umbenannt - war eigtl. nur für buffed leute gedacht...


----------



## Dau7hy (7. September 2008)

Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand während eurer wartezeit helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den Downloader starte sucht er erst die Dateien, nachdem er sie gefunden hat, lädt er runter und nach paar sekunden-paar minuten geht mein router baden und die internetverbindung ist futsch...
-> router muss neu gestartet werden

wodran kann das liegen? habe jetzt zich beiträge durchgelesen und viele veränderungen vorgenommen, aber leider keine erfolgserlebnisse dagegen gefunden


----------



## Syane (7. September 2008)

*push* das muss sein... bei den vielen neuen /geclosedten themen


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

neue URLs....hoffe es bleibt diesmal buffed-intern für ne weile...

http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1a.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1b.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-1c.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2a.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2b.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta-2c.bin
http://static.ownern.de/war2/WAREuropeanOpenBeta.exe


http://munin.ownern.de/de/ownern.de-if_eth0.html hier könnt ihr guggen ob genug dampf auffer leitung übrig is für euch...


----------



## crowsflyblack (7. September 2008)

Brauch ich nur das Zeug von dir runterladen und dann kann i mir den Downloader sparn, Aveal???


----------



## sulat (7. September 2008)

Jo einfach downloaden und die exe starten.
Muss sagen super schneller dl und hat alles super geklappt danke nochmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## takee (7. September 2008)

Hat wer nen Link für den letzten Teil die 200mb ?


----------



## Fastkiller (7. September 2008)

keylogger bei 100.000 free keys im net lol wie dumm muss man sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_big_D (7. September 2008)

@Aveal
Danke, das war ein verflucht schneller Download  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

the_big_D schrieb:


> @Aveal
> Danke, das war ein verflucht schneller Download
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop, und im gegensatz zu dem, den ich gestern KOMPLETT gesaugt habe, ham die dateien auch das getan, was sie sollte: funktioniert^^
danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taorion (7. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine allgeimeine Frage zum Beta Clienten.

ich wollte ihn auf der war-europe seite downloaden (Also den OFFIZIELEN DOWNLOAD). die exe funktioniert und der Download will starten. Jetzt das Entscheidene, es kommt die Meldung  das der Speicherplatz voll ist. Er hat ja recht, da er auf meine C Partition speichern will. Jetzt die Frage wie sage ich Ihm das er den Download auf eine andere Partition (sprich Speicherort angeben) speichern soll.

Zur Info, ich benutze Firefox und hab einen Speicherort (30G mit ausreichenden Platz angegeben, da will er aber bis auf die .exe nichts speichern???

Danke für die Hilfe/Antworten.

Ach ja es geht mir nicht um einen alternativen Download.

Gruss


----------



## Härja (7. September 2008)

Taorion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe eine allgeimeine Frage zum Beta Clienten.
> 
> ...



irgendjemand meinte, er speichert dahin, wo der downloader liegt... könnts aber nicht beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bameyo (7. September 2008)

kennt ihrgendwer eine seite wo man mit max speed war open beta downloaden kann? ick such schon den ganzen tag nach, aber wo ick immer was gefunden habe, konnte ick nur mit max 200 loaden und habe eine 10000er leitung, ick loaden jetzt schon über 8h und das nimmt kein ende wenn man nur mit 200 loaden kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> neue URLs....hoffe es bleibt diesmal buffed-intern für ne weile...


files wieder umbenannt - die aktiven downloads gehen noch fertig, danach is feierabend. mal wieder viel zu viel von onlinewelten & co drauf (refferer).

- URL's nur noch auf anfrage von buffed membern.



Das ist nur für euch - sollt ja schließlich mit max-geschwindigkeit ziehen können....


----------



## Onuris-azshara (7. September 2008)

tjoa mein server is nu auch überlastet ...


----------



## Taorion (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> files wieder umbenannt - die aktiven downloads gehen noch fertig, danach is feierabend. mal wieder viel zu viel von onlinewelten & co drauf (refferer).
> 
> - URL's nur noch auf anfrage von buffed membern.
> 
> ...





Ja wie bekomme sie den von Dir?  Danke im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Taorion schrieb:


> Ja wie bekomme sie den von Dir?  Danke im Voraus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast ne pm


----------



## EmsiBelfalas (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> files wieder umbenannt - die aktiven downloads gehen noch fertig, danach is feierabend. mal wieder viel zu viel von onlinewelten & co drauf (refferer).
> 
> - URL's nur noch auf anfrage von buffed membern.
> 
> ...



Hi Aveal,
ich würde auch gerne den Beta-Client von dir downloaden, danke schonmal im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

EmsiBelfalas schrieb:


> Hi Aveal,
> ich würde auch gerne den Beta-Client von dir downloaden, danke schonmal im voraus
> 
> 
> ...


bist offline und 1x poster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmsiBelfalas (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> bist offline und 1x poster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jeder fängt mal klein an sry =)


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

pm an dich - hf


----------



## Aragoxx (7. September 2008)

Ich würde auch gern über deinen Server downloaden. Hab gar nicht gemerkt, dass noch User den Clienten anbieten. Und ich müh mich schon seit Stunden mit der dämlichen Software von WAR ab und vbin immer noch bei 70% und 9 zu erwartenen Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmsiBelfalas (7. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> pm an dich - hf



Herzlichsten Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

Aragoxx schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern über deinen Server downloaden.


 pm2u - hf


----------



## Aragoxx (7. September 2008)

Super. Vielen Dank! Wie lange lässt du den Server offen? Ich würd dann über die Nacht downloaden.

Edit: So einen Service lob ich mir. Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Bongoboy (7. September 2008)

läuft durch bis morgen 18 Uhr - danach ist wieder linkchange...


----------



## blackboom (8. September 2008)

Hab dir ja ne PN geschrieben Aveal.

Hoffe es geht dann schneller und ohne Errors mit dem War-Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß blackboom


----------



## Neradox (8. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> schweigt - sterblicher.
> 
> da der link quer durch die pampa getragen wurde habe ich das ganze umbenannt - war eigtl. nur für buffed leute gedacht...



Sorry, falls ich daran Mitschuld habe.. obwohl ich es nur hier in buffed weiterempfohlen habe.


----------



## Syliana (8. September 2008)

Hallo @ all,
vorweg, ja, ich habe die SuFu genutzt, hat mir leider nicht geholfen, daher hoffe ich hier kann mir jemand helfen!
Ich bin offensichtlich unfähig den Client runterzuladen:
Auf der WAR-Seite kriege ich wenn ich den Downloader starte die Fehlermeldung:
Microsoft Visual c++ Runtime Library
Assertion failed

Um den Torrent zu konfigurieren bin ich anscheinend auch zu blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Niceguy983 (8. September 2008)

Also wenn jemand die möglichkeit hat mir nen Download von nem Server anzubieten wäre ich auch mehr als begeistert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Über torrent geht mMn gar nix und der Clientdownload von GOA sucked auch ziemlich. Also wenn einer die Möglichkeit hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## miaumiau (8. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> läuft durch bis morgen 18 Uhr - danach ist wieder linkchange...


hast ne pn von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du aber um 18h die adresse änderst, muss ich wohl eh warten. bei mir dauert der download ~5 stunden -.-

hat noch jmd das problem den zweiten teil (1b) bei fileplay.net nicht runterladen zu können? bei mir brichts irgendwann ab "quelltext konnte nicht gelesen werden", habs schon drei mal versucht (das wird teuer...). bei meinem freund ist das selbe passiert.


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

Hallo Leute ,

ich hab mal eine frage zum beta client downloader. Und zwar ...ich hab bei 56 % den download abgebrochen und die Daten gespeichert , also auf das "ja" kästchen geklickt . Nachdem ich den client wieder gestartet hatte , fing der download wieder bei 1 % an .. zählt das jetzt die restlichen 44% von 1 hoch oder ist der rest gelöscht und es geht wieder von 1% auf 100 % ?

Man wählt doch auch normal den speicherort nach fertigstellung des downloads aus oder? Also gibt es keine möglichkeit um zu sehen wieviel dateien ich schon auf meinem rechner habe?

danke im vorraus

mfg


----------



## Bongoboy (8. September 2008)

alle pn's beantwortet - viel spaß beim saugen

p.s. leitungen sind grad komplett frei


----------



## miaumiau (8. September 2008)

Aveal schrieb:


> alle pn's beantwortet - viel spaß beim saugen
> 
> p.s. leitungen sind grad komplett frei


vielen dank!
5 stunden und ein patch (und natürlich die zehntausend server probleme) trennen mich noch von war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seelenquelll (8. September 2008)

Wenn man beim WAR downloader abspeichert und neu anfängt dann überprüft der erst mal die bereits vorhandenen Dateien.
Müsste aber auch dran stehen. Das Überprüfen geht schneller als das downloaden aber dauert auch ein weilchen.

Also gedult


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

@seelenquell 

das stand bei mir  ja auch ...ich frage mich blos warum der download bei 1 % wieder anfängt


----------



## Seelenquelll (8. September 2008)

Das ist kein Download!!
Erüberprüft wieviel % du schon gesaugt hast und zeigt dann in prozent an was er schon rausgefunden hat bis er sich wieder deiner 56% genähert hat und fängt ab da an wieder zu laden.
Wenn du bei der überprüfung auf die Dowloadrate kuckst wirst du feststellen das keine Daten bewegt werden.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich diesmal ausreichend ausgedrückt.


----------



## d3nn!X (8. September 2008)

Ok danke für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 blos wird bei mir bei der downloadrate eben schon etwas bewegt ^^ kann es mir selbst nicht erklären ..


----------



## Halford (16. September 2008)

Würde mich auch über eine PM freuen.

Grüßle

Hal


----------



## cerna karkulka (16. September 2008)

Ich hab meinen Downloader heute über Nach laufen lassen, mit der Hoffnung, dass es heute früh endlich fertig ist, da ich schon seit gestern Morgen lade. Doch er hat sich auf 48% augehangen, da ich angeblich nicht über genug Speicherplatz verfüge? Habe aber noch ca. 90gb auf meiner Festplatte frei. Kenn jemand dieses Problem, oder weiß jemand Rat?


----------

